# Norway Maple



## Wife'nHubby (Jan 19, 2011)

We just scored about a cord of Norway Maple rounds. What's your thoughts on this wood? Some websites refer to it as a 'weed tree'. Most btu charts don't even mention it.

I normally use this chart but Norway Maple is not listed: Sweep's Library - Firewood BTU Comparison Charts

But this chart rates it at 26.4 compared to 16.1 for Silver Maple : Characteristics of Various Firewood

Shari


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jan 19, 2011)

Wood is wood...try it out if it's dry.
Sorry I've never heard of Norway Maple...it must be like sweedish poplar.:dont-know:


----------



## blades (Jan 19, 2011)

Shari, it is a hard maple similar to sugar maple. Btu about the same. splits nicely, you are going to love burning it. Get split and stacked now with lots of air flow and you might be able to use come next fall,depending on our weather this summer. Congrats, 
Trailer holding up?


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 19, 2011)

I really like burning norway.....seasons fast and has good btu's. Definitely better than red or silver.


----------



## avalancher (Jan 19, 2011)

You will find the BTU's somewhere between sugar and silver, and like was mentioned before,its a pretty easy wood to split.We dont run into a lot of it here, mostly all we have is silver and sugar, but I wont turn my nose up at it.Since its such as straight grain, I generally forget about the splitter but grab the maul to bust it up, splits twice as fast but a little more work.
Consider it a good score!


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments fellas! I was a little concerned when I read somewhere that it is considered a 'weed tree' - wondering if it stunk when burned as I don't think my neighbors would like that. 

The trailer did well! One 'load' was only 6 rounds - they were a bit large.  I've got a winch installed in the trailer now & that works real nice for the big pieces.

Shari


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Jan 19, 2011)

PS Since the 'change' on the website I'm not getting email notifications of replies to my posts. I checked my settings but apparently something is screwed up somewhere........

Shari


----------



## myzamboni (Jan 19, 2011)

Remember, the definition of a weed is: Any plant that you do not want growing.


----------



## flushcut (Jan 19, 2011)

Wife'nHubby said:


> PS Since the 'change' on the website I'm not getting email notifications of replies to my posts. I checked my settings but apparently something is screwed up somewhere........
> 
> Shari


 
Norway ample is good wood to burn and burns clean when seasoned with no stinky odor. It is good for cooking also. If you have gmail go to your spam folder and ok this site and all should be good if you don't have gmail then I have no idea, sorry. Try checking the thread about not getting emails.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 19, 2011)

heres some


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Jan 19, 2011)

TT - Now, why did you dump that all over the place when you could have delivered it to my door? 

Shari


----------



## bobt (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey there Shari,

I had a type of a Maple in my back yard when I bought my house. The bark was similar to the pics from Tomtrees. The leaves were the shape of hard maple, but MUCH larger. Does this seem similar to Norway Maple to you? I don't know how to identify Norway maple, and that is why I asked the question.

The tree I am talking about was "pollarded" or maybe "topped" down to about 10 feet above the ground and was just a mass of verticle sprouts about 20 feet high. I removed it as it was just an eyesore.

Bob


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Jan 19, 2011)

bobt -

I never saw any leaves. The person I got it from told me what type of tree it was. It looks just like what TT posted - clear grained end cut with very little color towards the center.

Shari


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 19, 2011)

i hav



e lots of pics will post some but guys here's a pic from fridays removal


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 19, 2011)

heres some


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 19, 2011)

hope this helps you tom


----------



## blades (Jan 20, 2011)

Round here the Norway maple is fairly popular with the city forestry units to replace the Elms lost. Out east in a couple of states it is banned as an invasive species, due to - like walnut trees it releases a chemical that discourages under growth of any type. Biggest threat is Asian long-horned beetle, course that little bugger is a threat to anything in the plant world other than that not much else carves it up. Highly tolerant of pollution as found in town which is another reason it is popular as an Elm and Ash replacement. Sap is milky white vs clear for sugar maple. Bark is not shaggy like other maples but kinda lumpy crosshatched lines. makes good furniture, and good fire wood. Density is about par with sugar and btu about the same also, as I stated before. My neighbors say it reminds them of pancakes when I have a load running. You will enjoy it next year provided it is split and loosely stacked in a good wind and sun location.


----------



## dkydfireman (Jan 20, 2011)

We have lots of norway maple up here. Leaves are the same as a sugar maple just bigger. It doesn't seem as heavy as sugar maple but I do get good heat from it in the wood stove. Its considered a nuisance tree around here as well. It grows so fast it ofter breaks under its own weight with a little bit of wind.


----------



## bobt (Jan 20, 2011)

dkydfireman said:


> We have lots of norway maple up here. Leaves are the same as a sugar maple just bigger. It doesn't seem as heavy as sugar maple but I do get good heat from it in the wood stove. Its considered a nuisance tree around here as well. It grows so fast it ofter breaks under its own weight with a little bit of wind.


 
Welcome to the site!

Yes from TT posts and what you said I am sure that I had one of them here. The new shoots grew about 24" in a year, and the leaves were very big compared to Hard Maple, but they had the same exact shape.

Unfortunately the previous owner cut off all live growth at about 10' from the ground, and the poor tree was just a mass of sprouts!


----------



## dkydfireman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks bobt. I find the bark looks very similar to ash. But there is almost no center "heartwood" for lack of a better term. If you look close the growth rings will be pretty far apart as well.


----------

